# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  How do you say...

## Haksaw

How do you say "Do they have........"     ::  I'm listening to Pimsleur, 2nd level, lesson #7, and it sounds to me that "Do they have" is pronounced  "у *н*их естъ.....   my brain is telling me it should be " у их естъ ". which is correct???   ::   thank you.........

----------


## translationsnmru

"У *н*их ест*ь*" is correct.

----------


## TATY

After a preposition их, его, её, (PRONOUNS, not the possesives) add an initial Н.  
Я его знаю 
У него есть... 
Note these are* not* the possesives его (his), её (her), их (their), but the genitives of он она их.

----------


## Ramil

The reason for н is just the same as in English article "an" (an apple):
to separate two vowels. 
Read it aloud:
у их
у них 
take your pick.  ::

----------


## scotcher

> The reason for н is just the same as in English article "an" (an apple):
> to separate two vowels. 
> Read it aloud:
> у их
> у них 
> take your pick.

 Nahhhhhhh... 
"Their friend has a...." - "у их друга есть..."

----------


## TATY

> The reason for н is just the same as in English article "an" (an apple):
> to separate two vowels. 
> Read it aloud:
> у их
> у них 
> take your pick.

 Sort of true. 
But you still say У его сына есть (His song has...) 
Because here его is the possesive (his), and not the pronoun (him).

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Ramil  The reason for н is just the same as in English article "an" (an apple):
> to separate two vowels. 
> Read it aloud:
> у их
> у них 
> take your pick.    Sort of true. 
> But you still say У его сына есть (His song has...) 
> Because here его is the possesive (his), and not the pronoun (him).

 Perhaps one can also say 'u syna evo est.. /something/'? 
I know I heard this somewhere.  I wouldn't use it because it's grammatically inconsistent, but hey.. <.<

----------


## Ramil

I did not say that the rule is universal.

----------


## TATY

> I did not say that the rule is universal.

 Firstly it's not hard to say у его 
because Е is technically not a vowel, since it is made up of TWO sounds: 
Й + Э  
And Й is a consonant. 
Like in English 
You say "A yellow bus", not "An yellow bus". Y (Й) is a consonant. 
I expect it has something to do with pronunciation, but I thing there is more to it.

----------


## Ramil

> I did not say that the rule is universal.

 _Firstly it's not hard to say у его_ 
I can say a apple too, but that would be wrong.  ::   _because Е is technically not a vowel, since it is made up of TWO sounds: 
Й + Э_  
н helps to mark the beginning of a new word. 
у его will sooner be heard as уего  _And Й is a consonant. 
Like in English 
You say "A yellow bus", not "An yellow bus". Y (Й) is a consonant._  _
I expect it has something to do with pronunciation,_ 
exactly (the same as with the yellow bus). 
I can distinguish whether I should use a or an but I don't know the rule. My approach is simple - if it sounds better with an - so be it.  ::   _
 but I thing there is more to it._ 
Maybe you're right.

----------


## TATY

In Russian there is a rule though. 
There are grey areas in English regarding A/an 
E.g. it's usage with H (and I'm not talking about silent H). 
An historic event
A history lesson 
Above is the correct usage. The reason why the first take an is that the stress falls on the second syllable. Whereas with History it falls on the first syllable. 
In Russian with the addition of н- there is a simple rule when to use it.

----------


## Vadim84

Here's some info on that "an historic" thing. It's a quote from here.  _A or An? 
Question: I have a question regarding the proper use of the indefinite articles "a" and "an." Specifically, I would like to know the rule concerning which indefinite article to use with words beginning with the letters "h" and "u." 
For example, I often see the phrases "an unique experience" and "an historic moment." To my ear, this usage of "an" sounds awkward, and "a" sounds more natural. 
What is the exact rule regarding these examples? Thank you in advance. 
Answer: The pronunciation of a word determines whether "a" or "an" precedes it. "H" is a problematic letter. Sometimes "h" is sounded, as in "history." Sometimes "h" is silent, as in "hour." 
A sounded "h" is treated as a consonant: a history book. A silent "h" is treated as a vowel: an hour. Sometimes "h" is sounded, but weakly — as in "historical." In speech, "an historical event" is fine; in writing, "a historical event" is correct. 
The long "u" (pronounced "yu") takes the article "a": a universal condition. Similarly: "a European film," "a youth," "a euphoric experience."_

----------


## Alware

> Nahhhhhhh... 
> "Their friend has a...." - "у их друга есть..."

 у *ихнего* друга есть   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> у *ихнего* друга есть

 Это не грамотно. Но так многие говорят   ::

----------


## Alware

> Это не грамотно.

 Are you sure about that?

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Это не грамотно.   Are you sure about that?

 Absolutly. 
Ну если точнее, это просторечный вариант. Возможно, когда-нибудь он станет нормой.

----------


## TATY

> Here's some info on that "an historic" thing. It's a quote from here.  _A or An? 
> Question: I have a question regarding the proper use of the indefinite articles "a" and "an." Specifically, I would like to know the rule concerning which indefinite article to use with words beginning with the letters "h" and "u." 
> For example, I often see the phrases "an unique experience" and "an historic moment." To my ear, this usage of "an" sounds awkward, and "a" sounds more natural. 
> What is the exact rule regarding these examples? Thank you in advance. 
> Answer: The pronunciation of a word determines whether "a" or "an" precedes it. "H" is a problematic letter. Sometimes "h" is sounded, as in "history." Sometimes "h" is silent, as in "hour." 
> A sounded "h" is treated as a consonant: a history book. A silent "h" is treated as a vowel: an hour. Sometimes "h" is sounded, but weakly — as in "historical." In speech, "an historical event" is fine; in writing, "a historical event" is correct. 
> The long "u" (pronounced "yu") takes the article "a": a universal condition. Similarly: "a European film," "a youth," "a euphoric experience."_

 Well the use with "U" is obvious, because in English, U often is pronounced "Yoo", which starts with a consonant sound. 
"In speech, "an historical event" is fine". That makes it sound like it is wrong but acceptable. On the BBC news they ALWAYS say "An historical".

----------


## Rtyom

The English [h] is so weak that it tends to fall out in certain words, as in initial position ('history') or in the middle ('prohibition'). Maybe it will fall in disuse as in Spanish.

----------


## TATY

> The English [h] is so weak that it tends to fall out in certain words, as in initial position ('history') or in the middle ('prohibition'). Maybe it will fall in disuse as in Spanish.

 That's not really it. 
You never say "An history lesson", because the stress falls on the first sylable, therefore, the H is quite prominent. 
Historical is different, because the stress falls on the second sylable, so the H is much weaker. 
"An history" sounds strange.
"An historic" sounds natural. 
It also depends on the vowel sound following the H. 
Well in the London cockney accent, Hs are dropped. 
'Ave you got an 'at? 
Annoyingly, people who drop their Hs, tend to call the letter "Hache", when as anyone educated knows, the name of H is "Ache".

----------


## Rtyom

The name of 'H' came from the French 'hache'.
English name must be written 'aitch'.

----------


## Бармалей

> Well in the London cockney accent, Hs are dropped.
> .

 Is that where the Birmingham argument we had a few months ago came from then?

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  Well in the London cockney accent, Hs are dropped.
> .   Is that where the Birmingham argument we had a few months ago came from then?

 No. In standard English, in fact all English spoken in the UK, the H in the -ham suffix is silent.

----------


## MikeM

> Originally Posted by Оля  Это не грамотно.   Are you sure about that?

 100%! But in this context "не грамотно" писать неграмотно, i.e. it should be a single word  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Are you sure about that?

 My mother often swears at me for saying "ихний, ихнего, ихних, ихней"  ::

----------


## Leof

Не важно, на каком языке мы говорим - все любят коверкать слова просто ради удовольствия! В каждой семье существуют свои неправильные выражения и прозвища.

----------


## Rtyom

Taking advantage when your mother doesn't look?  ::

----------


## Ramil

Меня, например, очень раздражает, когда говорят зв*о*нят, вместо звон*я*т.
И _ихний_ тоже раздражает.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Меня, например, очень раздражает, когда говорят зв*о*нят, вместо звон*я*т.
> И _ихний_ тоже раздражает.

 А может это и есть развитие языка? Неизбежное изменение с течением времени?

----------


## Rtyom

Кто как ни люди изменяет язык?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Меня, например, очень раздражает, когда говорят зв*о*нят, вместо звон*я*т.
> И _ихний_ тоже раздражает.   А может это и есть развитие языка? Неизбежное изменение с течением времени?

 А кто сказал, что мне это должно нравиться? Я становлюсь старше и консервативнее, и нововведения меня пугают  :: 
Потомки нас рассудят лет через 100  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Рамиль консервированный. Лет через 100, при хороших условиях хранения, обретает отличный вкус. Yummy.   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ну, афаик, наши прапрадеды приходили в ужас от слов, которые сегодня считаются вполне обыденными и входят в официальный русский словарь ^_^

----------


## Zaya

> Кто как ни люди изменяет язык?

 Кто, как не люди, изменяет язык?

----------


## Ramil

> Ну, афаик, наши прапрадеды приходили в ужас от слов, которые сегодня считаются вполне обыденными и входят в официальный русский словарь ^_^

 Вот и я прихожу в ужас от слова ихний.

----------


## Rtyom

> Кто как ни люди изменяет язык?
> 			
> 		  Кто, как не люди, изменяет язык?

 Спасибо, топропился.  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Вот и я прихожу в ужас от слова ихний.

 У Даля находим: 
ихний
ихный
ихной
ихий
иха
ихо 
ейный 
евоный
евойный
еговый  
Диалектизмы... Ничего бескультурного  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Вот и я прихожу в ужас от слова ихний.   У Даля находим: 
> ихний
> ихный
> ихной
> ихий
> иха
> ихо 
> ейный 
> евоный
> ...

 У Даля можно найти еще очень много неупотребляемых ныне слов.

----------


## Wowik

> У Даля можно найти еще очень много неупотребляемых ныне слов.

 Я к тому и клоню, что это не новое приходит, а старое всё еще не ушло.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  У Даля можно найти еще очень много неупотребляемых ныне слов.   Я к тому и клоню, что это не новое приходит, а старое всё еще не ушло.

 Есть, всё же, формальные правила русского языка, по которым правильно говорить _их_, а не _ихний_.

----------


## Wowik

> Есть, всё же, формальные правила русского литературного языка, по которым _правильно_ говорить _их_, а не _ихний_.

 Правила есть только у "правильного" формализованного языка, "литературного". 
Нелитературный (устный) язык вправе, и даже обязан, отличаться в любую сторону. Хоть архаизмами, хоть диалектизмами, хоть молодежным сленгом.
Иначе никакого развития языка не будет. 
Восприятие отклонений от "нормы", конечно, зависит от сферы применения. 
Да, "ихний" режет горожанину ухо. Но это слово не столько "безграмотность", сколько деревенская архаика.

----------


## Zaya

> Правила есть только у "правильного" формализованного языка, "литературного".  
> Нелитературный (устный) язык вправе, и даже обязан, отличаться в любую сторону. Хоть архаизмами, хоть диалектизмами, хоть молодежным сленгом. 
> Иначе никакого развития языка не будет.  
> Восприятие отклонений от "нормы", конечно, зависит от сферы применения.  
> Да, "ихний" режет горожанину ухо. Но это слово не столько "безграмотность", сколько деревенская архаика.

 Позволю себе кое с чем не согласиться.
Разговорному языку не обязательно быть нелитературным   ::  и игнорировать правила. Правила - это нечто общепринятое, они для того и есть, чтобы люди лучше понимали друг друга. Легко будет, если собеседник наплюет на правила расстановки пауз в речи, согласование прилагательных с существительными и управления глаголов? Так что, думаю, должен стиль отличаться от других не наплевательством на грамматику, а подбором грамматических конструкций и лексики. 
Архаизмы все же остаются свойственными преимущественно художественному, а не разговорному стилю.
И, считаю, не стоит отождествлять людей, нетерпимых к ошибкам, с горожанами, а всех неграмотных - с деревенскими жителями. В наше время все это не так однозначно: деревенские жители переезжают и становятся горожанами, пусть реже, но бывает и наоборот,а среди коренных горожан, кстати, тоже неграмотных хватает. Не думаю даже, что это сильно привязано к социальному статусу. Нет, что ли, выходцев из далеко не бедных семей, которые делают ошибки в каждом втором слове?
Я не особенно категорична в этом вопросе, научилась не обращать особое внимание на чужие промахи. Мне хочется, чтобы к моим ошибкам относились снисходительно, потому сама стараюсь поступать так же, но считаю, что не стоит далеко уходить от правил и повторять распространенные ошибки. Ну не поклонница я просторечной лексики! Потом, в случае необходимости, будет тяжело перейти на литературный язык. Переучиваться всегда тяжелее. А хочется производить приятное впечатление   ::  
Хотя, как вариант, можно в одном окружении (дома, например) разговаривать, не задумываясь о литературных нормах, в другом - соблюдая их.

----------


## Wowik

Я придерживаюсь, в общем, аналогичной позиции. 
Хотя что такое "правила", для человека, который говорит на диалекте всё свою жизнь? Он их ежедневно не соблюдает. У него они другие. И он соблюдает их.
Вопрос, конечно сложный. И однозначного ответа не имеет. 
Если к Вам обратились по-английски, то вежливо, если это возможно, ответить на том же языке. 
А если к Вам обратились на диалекте русского? Отвечать на диалекте спрашивающего? На своем диалекте? На "литературной" норме?
Не! Тут голова кругом идет  ::  Спросили меня по-русски, но с белорусским/украинским  "г" - мне так же ответить? А если я не в Москве, а в Минске/Киеве/Брянске? На второй день я непроизвольно перехожу на местное "г"  ::   
"Евоный" и "ейный"  более-менее победили, а вот "йхний" сидит, зараза, еще в языке крепко  ::  Дело, конечно же, не в деревне, а в логике и памяти языка. 
Конечно, широкий допуск нелитературного языка на телевидение и в прессу за последние десять лет заметно ухудшил ситуацию с применением литературного языка. 
Раньше, когда каждый день слушал дикторов, сам начал говорить "*шт*о", "до*щщь*", "була*шн*ая".
Теперь же, кроме "што" ничего от ребенка не услышишь.
"До*ждь*", "була*чн*ая". 
Был ежедневный пример применения литературного языка, а теперь даже материться с экрана можно - в лучшем случае будет "пи-и". Тут уж не до произношения. 
Детский анекдот:
- Кто в лесу самый главный матерщинник?
- Мышка.
- Почему?
- А она всё время говорит: "Пи-пи-пи-и".

----------


## Оля

> Раньше, когда каждый день слушал дикторов, сам начал говорить "*шт*о"

 Я произношение "*ч*то" слышала только в кино. Про Анну Каренину   ::  
В жизни не слышала ни от кого ни разу.

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Wowik  Раньше, когда каждый день слушал дикторов, сам начал говорить "*шт*о"   Я произношение "*ч*то" слышала только в кино. Про Анну Каренину   
> В жизни не слышала ни от кого ни разу.

 У меня отец с Питера родом.  http://www.rg.ru/2005/06/21/slovarj.html

----------


## Оля

Я знаю, что это питерское произношение, но я сама жила в Питере, и не слышала там такого. "Булочная" и "Дождь" - само собой, а "*ч*то" - нет.

----------


## Wowik

> Я знаю, что это питерское произношение, но я сама жила в Питере, и не слышала там такого. "Булочная" и "Дождь" - само собой, а "*ч*то" - нет.

 Бабушка точно говорила "что". 
Может сказывается то, что они уехали из Питера во время войны, и произношение "законсервировалось". 
Бабушка жила с нами, и в старших классах я поймал себя на том, что говорю часто "что", а не "што", не говоря уж о "булочной". Ибо так говорила бабушка, а все остальные говорили "хлебный магазин".   ::

----------


## Leof

У нас в округе только _булочные_ и ни одного _хлебного_!  ::

----------


## Wowik

> У нас в округе только _булочные_ и ни одного _хлебного_!

 В Зеленограде почти все были по лимиту. Мне эти московские "булашные" казались странными. 
Хлебный магазин, черный хлеб, белый хлеб. 
Белый хлеб мерился в батонах (а другого и не было).
Черный хлеб мерился в буханках.
Булка - это сладкая такая булочка большого размера. 
Хотя бабушка употребляла эти слова скорее по-питерски. Приходилось переспрашивать какого хлеба купить. Так как фраза "Купи хлеба" только для питерца не требует уточнения  ::

----------


## Leof

Да-да!
Длинные белые (нынче -батон "Московский"), круглый чёрный ("Столичный")с аппетитной трещиной на корочке, "кирпич", Бородинский...Ах, это очень вкусно!
В пору моего детства всюду водились калачи по пять копеек. В Лету канули и чудесные булочки по две копейки  ::   - из "белой" муки, кругленькие с надрезом поперёк...В просторечии их ласково называли жопки.  ::  А бублики!!  
Какой вкусный хлеб делали когда-то....

----------


## Wowik

Когда я был совсем маленький, ни "Бородинского", ни "Орловского" (круглого) еще не было.
К концу 70-х появился и круглый, и "Бородинский".
"Паляницу" папка иногда привозил из Москвы.
Калачей не было никогда  :: 
Бублики? Не помню, что бы были.
Из вкусностей была плетенка с маком.
Её как-то называли по другому. Но не халой, как сейчас иногда.  
А еще из Москвы папа привозил "Рижский" :P - я был на нем помешан. 
А потом построили "Хлебозавод №28".... И долго всё налаживалось.

----------


## Leof

Рижский! Это не тот ли самый - длинный белый советский "багет"? 
Вот ещё вспомнил - были рогалики, вкуснейшие были рогалики!

----------


## Wowik

> Рижский! Это не тот ли самый - длинный белый советский "багет"?

 Нет! Это, как мы говорили, "с тмином".   

> Минский и Рижский хлеб готовят из муки сеяной (85%) и пшеничной второго
> сорта (10-15%) с добавлением тмина. Кроме того Рижский делают на заварке
> (в качестве заварки - пшеничная мука) с добавкой белого ячменного солода
> и сахара, а в Минском хлебе пшеничная мука используется на закваску.

 
Сайт для любителей "Бородинского" http://www.hleb.net/borodinsky/index-r.html

----------


## BabaYaga

Aaaaargh...... you're making me hungry now!!!!   ::   ::         ..... and I understood most of it _aaaalmost_ without help from multitran!! Weheyyyy and Урааа!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> ..... and I understood most of it _aaaalmost_ without help from multitran!! Weheyyyy and Урааа!

 Thanks to Leof.  ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> Thanks to Leof.

 Yep. And to Wowik. And to all the rest of you, actually.   ::   ::

----------


## Scorpio

Ну, раз тут такой вечер воспоминаний... А бисквиты кто-нибудь помнит? Такие сладкие, желтые, с мягкой коричневой корочкой? Я вот вспоминаю с удовольствием (и с тоской - куда они делись?)

----------


## Chuvak

> Ну, раз тут такой вечер воспоминаний... А бисквиты кто-нибудь помнит? Такие сладкие, желтые, с мягкой коричневой корочкой? Я вот вспоминаю с удовольствием (и с тоской - куда они делись?)

 Сожрали их всех!!!  ::

----------


## Wowik

> куда они делись?

 В теплые страны улетели:   
ГОСТ 14621-78
Рулеты бисквитные. Технические условия
Дата введения в действие	01/07/1979
Количество страниц	9
Статус	Действует
Язык	Русский
Взамен	ГОСТ 14621-69 
Коды ОКС	67.060
Коды ГКС	Н42

----------


## Scorpio

Правильно, это бисквитные рулеты! А я говорил о бисквитах (больших и плоских  ::  ).

----------


## Rtyom

Вы определённо заставляете меня хотеть ЕСТЬ!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

